# New Spinner



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

What do you think of the Ladybug by Schact for a beginner. Any other brands I should think about?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know about that wheel, but I have a Kiwi by Ashford, which is an easy wheel for a beginner. I like mine and had no trouble getting started. However, I did learn to spin with a drop spindle. I know some say they are two different animals, and in some respects of course they are, but I do believe a spindle really helps to teach you how to draft. Then when you start on a wheel you won't get thick and thin yarn which all seem discouraged with at first. You may get lots of other opinion on this too. Most spinners strive for that perfect smooth, even twist. Which all of us only get with practice. Just remember as you learn, there is a place for that lovely thick and thin yarn. I have lots!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I started on a loaned Louet. Granted, that was many years ago, but they can't have changed that much. It is a very basic machine and I picked things up very quickly, with a little help from my friends!. I also think you should investigate single vs. double treadle, as I found that to be a definite deciding point. Is there any place you can go to try different brands at the same time? I did my picking at a sheep show, but another good place would be a spinning group of people w/different wheels you could try - they are usually glad to help out a newbie.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am a new wheel spinner so we will have grand fun learning. Have fun, I know I am.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I learned on a ladybug, they are quite easy and fun 
To use


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There are a lot of things to think about when choosing a wheel.

First, what kind of yarn do you like to knit, crochet or weave with? Do you love knitting lace and want something that spins fine? Do you like to use heavy weight bulky yarn? Do you want to make some outrageous art yarns? Do you knit with a lot of novelty yarns and want to make them? Do you want to make a lot of different kinds of yarns and therefore need something versatile?

Then there's the subject of travel. Will you be joining a spinning group, and go to meetings on a regular basis? Do you think you'll ever go to someplace to take spinning lessons? Is there a possibility that someone will ask you to demonstrate spinning? Any of those things will be easier with a wheel chosen for travel or possibly a folding wheel. If you're going to be taking it places often, how much weight are you willing or able to carry?

Are you going to want the wheel in your living room all the time? Some people who don't spin buy wheels just because they're decorative. If you're going to leave it out, will it's appearance matter? If there's any chance you'll want to do demonstrations on it, will you want something that looks more traditional? And once you can spin, people _will_ ask you to do demonstrations.

Tell us about yourself and what you are likely to want from a wheel, and we'll help you find the right wheel for you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The main reason I went for a drop spindle is that I didn't know what available space I'd have. I have more in our new apartment than the previous. I'll have to save up for a smaller "regular" (they do fold up...some of them???) if I do purchase one.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The main reason I went for a drop spindle is that I didn't know what available space I'd have. I have more in our new apartment than the previous. I'll have to save up for a smaller "regular" (they do fold up...some of them???) if I do purchase one.


Yes, there are spinning wheels that fold up. I have a Majacraft Rose that I'm preparing to sell that folds. Majacraft's Suzie and Aura also fold. My new wheel is a Louet Victoria, which is about the same size as the Rose folded, but the Victoria folds even smaller. There's also one of the Lendrum wheels that folds. There are others, too. The Lendrum and the Majacrafts are in the vicinity of 13 pounds. The Lendrum folds flat, and the others fold down to fit perfectly in the seat of a car with the seat belt wrapped around it. The Victoria is about 8 pounds and when it's not folded is about the size of my Rose when it's folded. It then folds down flat.

But there are other factors to be considered, too. What kind of yarn do you want to spin on it?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Yes, there are spinning wheels that fold up. I have a Majacraft Rose that I'm preparing to sell that folds. Majacraft's Suzie and Aura also fold. My new wheel is a Louet Victoria, which is about the same size as the Rose folded, but the Victoria folds even smaller. There's also one of the Lendrum wheels that folds. There are others, too. The Lendrum and the Majacrafts are in the vicinity of 13 pounds. The Lendrum folds flat, and the others fold down to fit perfectly in the seat of a car with the seat belt wrapped around it. The Victoria is about 8 pounds and when it's not folded is about the size of my Rose when it's folded. It then folds down flat.
> 
> But there are other factors to be considered, too. What kind of yarn do you want to spin on it?


I think you can spin finer on the wheels than the drop spindle. One small tool at a time, right?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I think you can spin finer on the wheels than the drop spindle. One small tool at a time, right?


It depends on the wheel. A bobbin led (Irish tension) wheel has a lot of take-up and is great for spinning bulky yarn, but will tear up lace.

That's why I was asking what kind of yarn was wanted before recommending a wheel.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I think you can spin finer on the wheels than the drop spindle. One small tool at a time, right?


In ancient Egypt, linens were spun and woven at 300 Picks per inch. It's only in this millennium that machines have been able to spin and weave finer than they did then. And they used only hand spindles.

When I demonstrate spinning, people will _watch_ me spin thread, and then insist that a woven project that I did couldn't have been done by me because only machines can spin and weave that fine. Even though they can watch me do it, they still have their minds made up that it can't be done.

You can spin very fine on either the right wheel or the right spindle. There are also wheels and spindles that you could never spin really fine yarn on.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you all! I am a shawl knitter, but can make them in wool from worsted down. I'm bookmarking all your suggestions.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Then you need to decide if you want double drive, scotch tension, palor or castle type wheel, maybe a traditional type. And does it come with lazy kate, bobbins, extra whorls. I learned to spin on a great wheel when I was five, so anything would have been easier.lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK I learned on a Ashford traditional. Just learned how to spin first. See if you can find a store or guild to go to try out wheels. Maybe take a course look on you tube. All of the info here is correct. I think you need to try out some different wheels first before making your mind up. Any one can tell you they like a wheel but it is you that has to be comfy with the wheel..


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just starting spinning in the Fall and I bought a Ladybug. I love my wheel. One of the things I really like is that it has a tensioned lazy kate, which makes plying much easier. There are work arounds for not having one, but I appreciate not having to fiddle with them. This wheel is very easy to use compared to some of the other spinners in my class. 

That being said, you will enjoy spinning on whichever wheel you choose.

Good luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> The main reason I went for a drop spindle is that I didn't know what available space I'd have. I have more in our new apartment than the previous. I'll have to save up for a smaller "regular" (they do fold up...some of them???) if I do purchase one.


If you truly want a small portable wheel, consider an electric spinner. They cost about the same as many more traditional wheels but only take up a space much less than a foot square. I know several people with them. One woman said she got hers so she could take it to work & spin on her lunch break. I love my Ashford Traditional, but if I had the money for another, I might get an e-wheel. Many portable wheels are double treadle, which is fine if that's what you learned on, but I learned on a single treadle and the Ashford Joy is the only portable single treadle I've found. I'd have one, but, well, money. Can't justify two wheels. If I had two wheels, I could have one dedicated to plying (as I try to rationalize spending the money for another...)


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Then you need to decide if you want double drive, scotch tension, palor or castle type wheel, maybe a traditional type. And does it come with lazy kate, bobbins, extra whorls. I learned to spin on a great wheel when I was five, so anything would have been easier.lol


Love the double drive on my Ashford traditional.....


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

sheb61 said:


> Thank you all! I am a shawl knitter, but can make them in wool from worsted down. I'm bookmarking all your suggestions.


From the standpoint of being able to spin the kind of yarn you seem to want, I think the Ladybug would be a good wheel.

As with all wheels, how it's set up is the important part. First, you want to adjust the drive band tensioner so that it turns the flyer and bobbin well, without having to work at it. It should turn everything without working at it, but without slippage, too.

If you have it set up for double drive, that's pretty much it, although you might have to fine tune it a bit.

If you're going to spin with Scotch tension, you need to adjust that so that there's just enough take-up. There's just a millimeter or so adjustment between the wheel ripping the new yarn out of your hands, perfect, and no take-up (you can't even push the yarn into the orifice).

You might want to start with one of the larger whorls, so everything spins a little slower.

It also has other whorls available for wider abilities, so it has the ability to grow with you as your abilities improve.

Aside from that, will you want to travel with it? Do you want to go to spinning meetings? If you do, there are other wheels that travel better.

I'm assuming that you've seen one and/or photos of one and it's appearance is OK for you.

Or you could just take into account that wheels hold their value well and you might want to just dive in and change to a different wheel later, when you have a better idea of what you want.

From the standpoint of just learning, yes, it seems to be a good wheel.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

My first wheel and I still use that and my e spinner was a Bliss. Made by Woolmakers in Holland. Very reasonably priced. Free shipping worldwide and you can spin anything from lace to chunky. I never had an opportunity to test out wheels so I bought on research and recommendations. Never regretted my purchase


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If there's any kind of fiber festival happening near you, or even far from you that you can still reach, going and trying out a lot of wheels might help you make the best decision for you.

Or maybe there's a store near you that sells wheels that you could try out.

Spinning on a wheel for five minutes will tell you more about the wheel than we ever could.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> If there's any kind of fiber festival happening near you, or even far from you that you can still reach, going and trying out a lot of wheels might help you make the best decision for you.
> 
> Or maybe there's a store near you that sells wheels that you could try out.
> 
> Spinning on a wheel for five minutes will tell you more about the wheel than we ever could.


Great idea. I bought my wheel at a Wool Festival. Often there are also spinning lessons you can sign up for too. Or anyone in their booth is happy to give you tips and show you how to spin on their wheel. But I have to say, often there are a lot of people and hard to get the attention you need, although I love Fiber fests, and I go every year to the Jefferson County Sheep and Wool Fest, in Wisconsin, which is near me.


----------

